# Is 2400 SGD a good relocation allowance ?



## Guest

I will be relocation from India to singapore next month. My company is offering me a relocation allowance of 2400 SGD. This will include expenses towards initial temporary accomodation (14 days), housing agent fee, deposit for rental accomodation, initial conveyance allowance, purchase of household items and initial boarding expenses. They will not provide a stay and i find it really a very less amount(actually an amount that should be straightaway refused). Please provide approx charges for above points so that i can show them this link as a proof that it is the normal relocation expense that is incurred by an individual. Please help me.


----------



## Lenochka

depends on number of different aspects such as what industry, what company, are you with family, kids etc....and not the least on your negotation skills...
and, last but not least, how desperate the company wants to hire you 

you do normally not pay agency fee for renting an apartment...that' paid by the landlord...

finally...then number seems way too low !


----------



## simonsays

vikasm said:


> Please provide approx charges for above points so that i can show them this link as a proof that it is the normal relocation expense that is incurred by an individual. Please help me.


you can hate me for saying this - but if you intend to show anything from this site as proof to negotiate your way - that sucks - you are digging your grave ... more or less

LEarn to negotiate in a proper way - not 'finger pointing' 

Or use options like "I DID RESEARCH .. " etc etc.

NOT USING A SPECIFIC SITE WHERE YOU EVokED ANSWERS TO HELP JUSTIFY YOUR CASE

THen again - I maybe wrong .. that's my 2 cents ..


----------



## Lenochka

In addition to what I said...I am in 100% agreement with the PP....

refering to a site like this to get an increase in some benefit or a higher salary will not yield any result....indeed I would not even considering to hire anybody who would turn up with such a reference...and fire immediately any employee which I currently have if he/she would dare to quote this


----------



## Guest

ecureilx said:


> you can hate me for saying this - but if you intend to show anything from this site as proof to negotiate your way - that sucks - you are digging your grave ... more or less
> 
> LEarn to negotiate in a proper way - not 'finger pointing'
> 
> Or use options like "I DID RESEARCH .. " etc etc.
> 
> NOT USING A SPECIFIC SITE WHERE YOU EVokED ANSWERS TO HELP JUSTIFY YOUR CASE
> 
> THen again - I maybe wrong .. that's my 2 cents ..




I think i put the case in wrong words....definately i will not show them the link.....i will say i researched....but this topic is opened so that i can get an idea of feasibility of surviving and if not possible to get it by employer then atleast that much extra i should have in my personal funds.....i hope you understand my position.....


----------

